# No internet love? Let's try some hating!!



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

On a bet from my colleagues here at the research facility, I'm trying to revive the dead. I'll get $25 bucks if I can get 25 responses, but I bet 50 bucks that I can't!! As a bonus, I get a dollar for every music video I can post that incorporates part of someone else's post!!

So, you ready?? The deal is to focus your hate on me. In return, if I hit the 25 post mark, I'll tell you my true purpose in being here, not only what my alien overlord shadow government tells me to say, but the real deal, too. Hint" It's a cookbook"

Of course, as usual, I'm drunk, so I might not reply if your post is later than my drunk work hours. BUT, I'll be back in the morning, wondering what kind of person hates me because I make a dollar a post.

So, crank it up. Let it out!! You cannot offend me, I'm not really a bot, as at least one chucklehead said to me("You a bot, aint'cha??) more like a shadow government troll for freedom except the overlord shadow government is much more complicated. I don't really know how it works, but the pay is good. I've made as much as 50 bucks in a week!!

So, go on, let go. Everything you hate about everybody, everywhere!! I promise I'll respond to every hatefilled message, with understanding and sympathy. Hey, you can't help it, but you don't need to feel guilty. Hate on, brothers and sisters!! It'll be fine. You'll feel better for it. Plus, I know enough music to attach a song to every comment. If and when I wake up from my drunken, 700 pound donut-eating frenzy.

I have no doubt I'll win the $50 bet and come out ahead while losing.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha ha!

The only thing I can think of that I hate in here is not seeing more of your posts, and those of select others (you know who you are)!

All y'all are sorely missed. 

Wait. I just thought of something else I hate...how the negativity of more than a few rude people has run off too many of my favorite posters. Like the saying goes, "rudeness is a small person's imitation of power." So it really must suck to be a habitually rude person.



.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate it when other people try to control me. I hate it when they succeed, to even a small degree. I HATE IT when people tell me how I should live, or what is socially acceptable..! Forget you, and your stupid social acceptability! I hate all the various injustices in life. I hate town, and I hate just about everyone in said town. I hate when people choose to mind my business instead of their own.
Gee, I'm on a roll here....anyone else up for some Clem therapy? It helps! 

What's MY theme song gonna be??


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, after a couple hours researching the effects of coffee on the human branium, I've come to an important conclusion. Sharon, I will let you see more of my posts!! Here's one!







Actually, I can't really claim that one, the land behind it is too flat. Who am I kidding?? In my best dreams, my posts don't look that good. I went out and took a picture as soon as it was light enough, but my posts are just pitiful looking, especially the ones that broke down, and I'm ashamed of mine, compared to this fine example. A feller can dream, though.

I'm afraid that negativity you reference is part of internet life now. I get my view of America's personality by reading the comments after news articles. I just have to wonder how on earth people can justify name-calling, lying, misogynistic hate, then off to teach first graders values.

I think of you and mention you often. When a bunch of guys are sitting around telling tales of how they are skeered of snakes and stuff, I always tell them about the woman I know who got bit by a rattlesnake. Then, because I don't know really any detail, I just make up stuff like "It was 30 ft long" and stuff like that. I can't figure how to you- tube with the new software. That's OK, just type in "fence post" by AAron Watson. You know, I never knew anybody that really wanted to see posts before. I did stop my car once and watched a guy drilling post holes with an auger. When I passed back by, 4 hours later, he'd set all his posts, and pulled his barb wire...3 strands, tight with his tractor and was busy stapling it to the posts!! A pretty ingenious effort by a person with no help.

Just had to go back and correct some spelling in this post. Spell-check shows me when a word is not really a word, but if you hit T instead of Y, it allows it, and busy becomes bust. SAD!! I may actually have to start looking at the screen instead of the keyboard when I type. Let me try that. 
U;flk yrvijjh

Hmm. That isn't going to work either.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Shannon, I dislike people worrying with me, too. I guess that's why I was always self employed, so I didn't really have to take a lot of crap from the boss. The pay wasn't too good, but the benefits were terrific!! I could be(and often was) late and not wearing matching socks. I always insisted on working when everybody else was taking a day off, to further solidify my spot outside the mainstream norms. For instance, on Christmas morning, with all the plans to go to 25 relatives houses and all the niceties that involved, I'd go to work, instead!! Sit in the shop and snooze in a chair or something. Hey, I was the boss, and if the boss said come in on Christmas morning and sit in a chair...well, that's what I did. 

Even today, I have chairs all over the place, just in case.

I've visited your blog before, but not gone deeply into it. The name caught me, I immediately thought of "Hardscrabble Woman" by Reverend Horton Heat.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Tom, is marijuana legal in Sveden?? I've always been curious about it. Does it really make you want to commit a crime? Here, in my state it's a crime, period, so you're committing a crime before you even commit a crime. I know, confusing, right? I actually shouldn't even call it my state, since I only own 5 acres of it any more. 

I was outside one afternoon listening to the guineas gabbling, and immediately realized that if I had a couple peacocks screaming, my life would be complete. So, I checked out McMurray chickens, and some of those places, for some peafowl chicks. Well, I won't be having any peacocks around here, unless I hit the lottery. I hear that the local agricultural offices in Jamtland give them away, just for the asking. 

You're a lucky man, living up there in Jamtland with that good looking woman, legal marijuana, and free peacocks.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't hate anything or anyone but I got a PM saying someone was talking about marijuana on ST so I thought I'd share photos of this years crop. I got 4 Pure kush, 6 Do-si-dos and 2 Northern Lights x Blueberry along with 50 or so tomatoes.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Marijuana is legal in your state. Here, it's not, BUT, we have legal alcohol. Over 50,000 arrested annually for drunk driving, and 500 deaths attributed to drinking and driving(a bit late to arrest someone once they're dead). 

Just think, if marijuana was legal here, those people could have been sitting home, eating cheetos and watching reruns of Friends. Those dead people would be alive. Our laws are so wise and compassionate!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> Marijuana is legal in your state. Here, it's not, BUT, we have legal alcohol. Over 50,000 arrested annually for drunk driving, and 500 deaths attributed to drinking and driving(a bit late to arrest someone once they're dead).
> 
> Just think, if marijuana was legal here, those people could have been sitting home, eating cheetos and watching reruns of Friends. Those dead people would be alive. Our laws are so wise and compassionate!!


It's legal in my state. Kind of weird seeing billboards for ready rolled joints and edibles and having corner pot stores. I dont partake myself, but if they ever get on the stick and genetically engineer some to take away the munchies rather than causing them, I'll be on that like a duck on a junebug.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I hate that I am missing Ms Raeven and haven't seen her around since the forum changes.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Didn't you hear? She won one of those 100 trillion dollar lotteries, and bought a planet.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I would gladly travel to the ends of the earth to be able to read her posts, but another planet is out of my reach! 

Earth calling to Raeven... Earth calling to Raeven....please report back to Earth! You are sorely missed.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It's tax time, probably busy with that.

Mon


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Mammy!! Mammy!!! I'd walk a million miles for one of your smiles.......


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

RichNC said:


> I hate that I am missing Ms Raeven and haven't seen her around since the forum changes.





CajunSunshine said:


> I would gladly travel to the ends of the earth to be able to read her posts, but another planet is out of my reach!
> 
> Earth calling to Raeven... Earth calling to Raeven....please report back to Earth! You are sorely missed.


Well, you are both sweet as anything. It's nice to be missed, and there are so many I miss from here these days. *Tommyice*, *elkhound*, *Georgia*, *vicker*, *Boston Lesley*, *arcticow*, *maverickxxx*, *SimplerTimez*, *sustainabilly*, *tambo*, *WhyNot*, *Fowler*... it's a long list and I know I'm overlooking to mention many. We really had some fun around here back in the day, didn't we?

Things are busy around the (planet) place, paying work has kept me hopping and frankly, I'm not keen on the new HT format. The blue/gray colors are hard on the old eyes, things are constantly popping out at me and often it takes awhile before new posts show up in the queue. But it's not my forum, so not my purview.

But thank you for the call-outs -- you are loved and appreciated more than you know. I'll try to drop in from time to time. Things may ease up in late May/early June.

Meantime, I'll post my own song, saving *Clem* the trouble:








Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggssssssssssss to all.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Raeven said:


> Things are busy around the (planet) place, paying work has kept me hopping and frankly, I'm not keen on the new HT format. The blue/gray colors are hard on the old eyes, things are constantly popping out at me and often it takes awhile before new posts show up in the queue. But it's not my forum, so not my purview.
> 
> But thank you for the call-outs -- you are loved and appreciated more than you know. I'll try to drop in from time to time. Things may ease up in late May/early June.
> 
> ...


The blue/gray format can be changed. I believe it was set as the default format because it most closely resembles the formate we were familiar with before the changeover. It can be found in your settings and while I haven't experimented with them, I'd be interested in hearing how different they are.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

wr said:


> The blue/gray format can be changed. I believe it was set as the default format because it most closely resembles the formate we were familiar with before the changeover. It can be found in your settings and while I haven't experimented with them, I'd be interested in hearing how different they are.


That would be wonderful, but I'm darned if I can find where. I looked pretty carefully, and I don't see anywhere in my Settings where it can be changed. But thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Raeven said:


> That would be wonderful, but I'm darned if I can find where. I looked pretty carefully, and I don't see anywhere in my Settings where it can be changed. But thanks for mentioning it!


I spent a good 15 minutes looking around for "settings" this evening myself.. found preferences, but no settings.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I found it late last night and will take a few minutes today to find it again and try to provide you with some concise directions.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

ShannonR said:


> I spent a good 15 minutes looking around for "settings" this evening myself.. found preferences, but no settings.


It took me a while too. Once you find your settings, you should see the categories you can change in a table format along the left side of the page. Below the Settings category, you will click on 'preferences' and at the top of the new page, you will find a drop down box labeled style. The options are somewhat limited but I found XenBase is easier for me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

WR, I don't have that in my preferences. Maybe you have to be a paid member or a mod.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> WR, I don't have that in my preferences. Maybe you have to be a paid member or a mod.


I'll check with Chris and get back to you on that. It seems kinda silly if only some of us can access it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Raeven said:


> That would be wonderful, but I'm darned if I can find where. I looked pretty carefully, and I don't see anywhere in my Settings where it can be changed. But thanks for mentioning it!


I asked Chris and he indicates that at this time, it is something available to mods. I wasn't aware of that when I made my suggestion but do apologize for providing less than accurate information.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I asked Chris and he indicates that at this time, it is something available to mods. I wasn't aware of that when I made my suggestion but do apologize for providing less than accurate information.


Too late...off with your head!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I asked Chris and he indicates that at this time, it is something available to mods. I wasn't aware of that when I made my suggestion but do apologize for providing less than accurate information.


Well, the only logical solution is to make *all* of us "mods" and in a day or two all the forums "problems" will be solved.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Too late...off with your head!





LisaInN.Idaho said:


>


That's a little harsh.
I think a few fingers would do for a first offense.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

wr said:


> I asked Chris and he indicates that at this time, it is something available to mods. I wasn't aware of that when I made my suggestion but do apologize for providing less than accurate information.


Is it possible for Chris to roll that out for the everyday member? 

I must be getting older because I'm having a hard time getting used to it too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

wr said:


> I asked Chris and he indicates that at this time, it is something available to mods. I wasn't aware of that when I made my suggestion but do apologize for providing less than accurate information.


No need to apologize, *wr*. Thanks for checking.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Is it possible for Chris to roll that out for the everyday member?
> 
> I must be getting older because I'm having a hard time getting used to it too.


I have been told that CMG does not do it for their other groups and no plans to provide options for HT.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Clem said:


> Tom, is marijuana legal in Sveden?? I've always been curious about it. Does it really make you want to commit a crime? Here, in my state it's a crime, period, so you're committing a crime before you even commit a crime. I know, confusing, right? I actually shouldn't even call it my state, since I only own 5 acres of it any more.
> 
> I was outside one afternoon listening to the guineas gabbling, and immediately realized that if I had a couple peacocks screaming, my life would be complete. So, I checked out McMurray chickens, and some of those places, for some peafowl chicks. Well, I won't be having any peacocks around here, unless I hit the lottery. I hear that the local agricultural offices in Jamtland give them away, just for the asking.
> 
> You're a lucky man, living up there in Jamtland with that good looking woman, legal marijuana, and free peacocks.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nej (pronounced nay, it means no in Swedish), The weed is not legal here, maybe down south in the Netherlands? Weed doesn't make you commit crimes... ha, the only crimes are the ones on the books-that make it illegal!
It's a crime if You are high on weed here* You would have to be high (You'd be a criminal!), if You went ahead and took those free peafowl- cause the fox up here are bold, and vicious-the pea would be no more*
I sure am Lucky* Renee is really fantastic- mere words can't describe her****
I like it when You post Clem, it makes me laugh sometimes*(I'm laughing with You, I think?), sorry it took so long to reply to this post,been doing all kinds of wild things! Have a great Day Clem!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Raeven said:


> Well, you are both sweet as anything. It's nice to be missed, and there are so many I miss from here these days. *Tommyice*, *elkhound*, *Georgia*, *vicker*, *Boston Lesley*, *arcticow*, *maverickxxx*, *SimplerTimez*, *sustainabilly*, *tambo*, *WhyNot*, *Fowler*... it's a long list and I know I'm overlooking to mention many. We really had some fun around here back in the day, didn't we?
> 
> Things are busy around the (planet) place, paying work has kept me hopping and frankly, I'm not keen on the new HT format. The blue/gray colors are hard on the old eyes, things are constantly popping out at me and often it takes awhile before new posts show up in the queue. But it's not my forum, so not my purview.
> 
> ...


I don't come back here often...things sure have changed.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, Kiamichi, I was thinking about how things have changed, too. 

Forums like this are kind of like sandcastles on a seashore. The ebb and flow of the tides wash the sand around, maybe even knock down a castle or two. But the sand is still there (and a few crabs too, lol!), and new castles can be built. I don't even mind a few seagulls crapping here and there. It's all part of the beach any way you look at it. Right now it seems like there is just a small hatful of a bonfire on our beach, with folks meandering by now and then. Not a large party, but nice all the same.


.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

It would sure be nice to drop in and find the old crew here again..........


----------

